# Generators



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with Kipor generators. According to the salesman they are basicly a Honda with half the price tag??

Looking at the dual 2000 watt with the parallel capability.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Check these reviews http://www.amazon.com/Kipor-IG2000-2000 ... B000RUOXYW
Certainly NOT a Honda, for anyone to say that is obviously a stretch, Honda is known for easy reliability at a price reflecting such, to say half the price you would get half of a honda. I think the reviews reflect that idea.


----------

